# A/c "beeping"



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

My 2003 21RS has been unplugged for several weeks and I heard a "beeping" sound the other day coming from the A/C unit. The noise was coming from the unit itself, not the remote. Can anyone tell me what that beeping noise was? I plugged it in and turned the A/C on, it seems to work fine. Just curious about the noise....


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Can't help you with the A/C beeping, are you sure it isn't the smoke detector? When the batteries get low it will beep periodically and it is close to the A/C unit.

Good Luck!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The only time I know of that the AC beeps is in acknowledgment of a change from the remote.

I suspect the propane detector but there is a possibility that the AC circuit board has a low DC voltage alarm also but no one else has mentioned it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The propane detector would have been my guess as well.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Definitely was not the propane or smoke detectors. It was coming from the roof a/c unit. I have not heard it since I plugged the trailer back in.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> The only time I know of that the AC beeps is in acknowledgment of a change from the remote.
> 
> I suspect the propane detector but there is a possibility that the AC circuit board has a low DC voltage alarm also but no one else has mentioned it.
> [snapback]49641[/snapback]​


 My propane detector is a constant squeel, not a beep beep....maybe different brands??

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

huntr70,

Must be differant brands. On our smoke detector, an alarm is a constant squeal. Low battery is just a periodic 'chirp'.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Doug....must be different. I just tested mine last week with a plumbers torch and it was a constant beep. My smoke detector is the same way though.....

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow, this thread got side tracked. If the sound went away after plugging in, then like Andy suggested, perhaps the A/C unit has a low DC voltage alarm.

As far as the detectors, and low battery/voltage alarms from them, all tend to vary by manufacturer, but the low voltage alarm will be a distinctly different pattern then the dangerous condition alarm (smoke, CO, Propane), and it should say somewhere on the detector.

Tim


----------

